# Classifieds > Testimonials >  DemFluids (Genesis Exotics - Joshua Halter)

## DemFluids

Hello,

My name is Joshua Halter. I have been working with amphibians since I was about 12 years old, I am now 25. I consider myself to be an advanced hobbyist. I have a passion for all things slippery and slimy but my true passion lies in amphibians.  I am currently breeding various morphs of Red eye tree frogs, R. Lamasi, D. Auratus "Campana", and H. Alboguttatus.  I am currently working on breeding D. Leucomelas, D Tinctorious Azureus, Leptopelis uluguruensis (have some really creative ideas). I will be getting more things soon. I am currently working on establishing my business Genesis Exotics (website coming very soon). I also offer substrates, fruit fly cultures, and leaf litter. I also custom build vivariums for local clients (references available). I take pride in all my animals and I look forward to dealing with members on this forum.

I have sold some supplies, Starry Nights and some Red eyes to numerous members of this forum, so if you would like to post your experience dealing with me I would really appreciate that.
Thanks again and happy frogging!

Josh
Genesis Exotics
(717) 305- 0684

----------


## Roxy007

Hello FF :Smile: 

I am one member of this forum who received RETF from Josh, he was very helpful, patient and understanding...this was my families very first amphibian purchase and he made it go so smooth and worry free for us. I had tons of questions that Josh answered honestly and without hesitation and also entertained my asking for updated pictures, again without hesitation! His baby RETF he sent to us were very happy, active and beautiful little guys/gals and are still doing amazing(pics are posted of our new members in one of my threads), I would say without a doubt that Josh knows his Frogs and sells some amazing amphibians! once we finally decide what to do with our other Viv I will be buying from Josh if he has what we are looking for! Prices are awesome and no argument what so ever on his shipping and packaging! :Frog Smile:  :Big Applause:

----------



----------


## carsona246

I just received 5 H. Alboguttatus from Josh and was extremely pleased.  All 5 arrived safe and sound, and the wingless fruit fly culture I purchased was producing and ready to go.  Today's the first day I've had them, but they are already getting settled, and it looks like at least one has eaten a fruit fly.

----------



----------


## DemFluids

*Everyone thank you.*
I will have a website up in a few days (purchased) 
Coming Soon - Future home of something quite cool

Like us on facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Genes...01266790096633

----------


## carsona246

Just thought I'd add an update on my order now that it's been about 4 weeks.  All 5 H. Alboguttatus are doing fantastic.  The producing melongaster fruit flies I ordered just now ran dry of flies, which in my opinion was a pretty decent amount of time to last.   I can say I've been very happy with my order and would consider doing business with Josh again.

----------

